# 3 weeks old!



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Very cute


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

How adorable!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that is really cute


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_OMG!! She looks like Carly. I am so happy for you!!_


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _OMG!! She looks like Carly. I am so happy for you!!_



aahhhh Thank you. I saw your Carly and thought the same thing. I hope this puppy will have the same effect on my family has Carly did yours. I can tell you really loved her. - Jennifer


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, you are soooo right, this pup does look a lot like Carly. It is really a cutie.


----------



## dandydi (Mar 28, 2009)

awwwww couldn't you just eat her lol she's gorgeous eace:


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

dandydi said:


> awwwww couldn't you just eat her lol she's gorgeous eace:


For a second tere I thought you meant the bunny, and that it was chocolate I had to do a double take,.... hahaha


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Jenspoo said:


> aahhhh Thank you. I saw your Carly and thought the same thing. I hope this puppy will have the same effect on my family has Carly did yours. I can tell you really loved her. - Jennifer


_This made me feel so good. I could just pick her up a kiss her all over. I'm sure she will make you as happy as our baby made us.
_


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

T o d d said:


> For a second tere I thought you meant the bunny, and that it was chocolate I had to do a double take,.... hahaha


Late night chocolate does sound good right now!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh, what a cutie, and YES another Carly. Will be very interesting to see what she looks like at 9 - 10 weeks old. My, she looks so much like Carly. I hope she is as special a girl for you as Carly was for Debbie!! Best with her!!


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

LOL the only difference is he is a he. I am hoping his coat stays that shiney! Hopefully tomorrow I will get another pic! The breed has been sending me pics weekly so I really look forward to Saturdays!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

He's so sweet. It's nice that the breeder sends weekly pictures. Before you know it, he'll be home with you. Does he have a name?


----------

